# blood groups



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

is it possible to use a donor of a different blood group. i would like to use my sisters eggs she is rh -ve and i am B +ve. was wondering if this is allowed.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't know about being "allowed", but I would imagine that there are all sorts of possible issues  that could arise by using Rh-ve eggs when you are Rh+ve. But it may be no more serious than needing the regular injections that a Rh-ve woman needs if the genetic father is Rh+ve. I don't know enough about the subject to say much more though!


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi

As far as i am aware there is no problem with using a donor with a different blood group to yourself...because we are going to tell the child how they were conceived we are not matching our donors blood group to ours.

As far as the Rh+ or Rh- goes i don't know as DH and i aren't either of those. The clinic didn't mention it being a problem before we knew our bloodgroups though....sorry i can't help more  

Luv
Florie x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

The problem would only be if you were rh -ve and your sister was +ve...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am A neg and my  known donor is A pos-this will mean that my baby (I hope) will either be an O or A blood group because of how blood groups are inheirited.  
I will need Anti D injections, in the  second trimester, and needed it after my ERPC. The clinic isn't that hot on them adn I had to remind them of the NICE guidelines
Best of lucK
l xx


----------

